# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Meine schönsten Frühlingsfotos 2017



## Joachim (30. Juni 2017)

*Meine schönsten Frühlingsfotos 2017*

Gewinner

(8 Gefällt mir) @bilderzaehler (- defekter Link entfernt -)
(5 Gefällt mir) @Fotomolch (- defekter Link entfernt -)
(4 Gefällt mir) @bernhardh ([DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photo-contest-entries/auwald-im-fokus-der-glaskugel.363/"]Auwald im Fokus...[/DLMURL])
Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photo-contests/meine-sch%C3%B6nsten-fr%C3%BChlingsfotos-2017.9/"]Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...[/DLMURL]


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch EUch Dreien  - phantastische Bilder!


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juni 2017)

Die Fotos waren ja auch kaum zu schlagen 
Habe auch für die drei eine Stimme gegeben!


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2017)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Sieger


----------



## Fotomolch (30. Juni 2017)

Danke für eure Glückwünsche.Ich bin doch überrascht dabei zu sein. Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an die anderen beiden Sieger, sind wirklich tolle Fotos. Eine Glaskugel werde ich mir demnächst auch zulegen.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juni 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juli 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Petta (1. Juli 2017)

Den Gewinnern herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2017)

Ich habs vergeigt, Sorry. 
Sind aber trotzdem alles super Bilder. Hätte eh wieder nicht gewusst was mir am besten gefällt.


----------



## bilderzaehler (2. Juli 2017)

Oh ... danke schön  In der Nachbargemeinde gibt es einen Vogelpark, der sich sehr um den Weißstorch kümmert. Im und um den Park gibt es Horste, die tlw. sehr gut einsehbar sind. Die Tiere bleiben sich selbst überlassen und haben nur beim Beringen Kontakt mit Menschen.

Hab noch ein Foto der Störche beim Kuscheln angehängt 

Und das Foto mit dem Fuchs hätt ich gerne selbst gemacht.

Schönen Sonntag euch ... bei uns hat jemand den Himmel geklaut ... gleichmäßig grau ... einfach nicht vorhanden.

LG Thomas


----------



## Kolja (2. Juli 2017)

Ganz tolle Fotos.


----------



## Fotomolch (3. Juli 2017)

bilderzaehler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 187255
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass ich die kleinen Füchse entdeckt habe, habe ich Tiffy zu verdanken. Am ersten Mai sind wir im Wald spazieren gegangen und sie witterte als nach oben. Ich habe eine Weile gewartet, was da wohl ist und dann kam ein __ kleiner Fuchs. Das Licht ist da schlecht gewesen, also war ich später noch mal morgens ohne Hund da und konnte ein paar süße Fuchskinderbilder machen. Die standen auch schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste. Zum Ansitzen fehlt mir aber die Geduld. Neben dem eingesandten habe ich noch diese hier:    

Danke nochmal für die lieben Glückwünsche.


----------



## Ida17 (3. Juli 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, die Bilder sind einfach toll!


----------



## Fotomolch (3. Juli 2017)

Danke. @Thomas: Deine Storchenbilder sind wirklich klasse, eine solche Location muss man erst einmal haben. So mit Sonnenuntergang oder Sonnenaufgang im Hintergrund hat das noch mal was ganz besonderes.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ... Sehr sehr schöne Bilder.

Ich freue mich das wir sehr gute Fotografen hier im Forum haben.

Weiter so ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Benny337 (3. Juli 2017)

Glückwunsch an Gewinner. Super Fotos.
Lg Benny


----------



## Karen_Su (4. Juli 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner. Top-Fotos zum öfter mal Angucken


----------



## Sternchen71 (4. Juli 2017)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern. Die Fotos sind wirklich wunderschön!!
Die Füchse haben es mir besonders angetan. Ich liebe diese süßen Racker.


----------

